# Education requirement in CS?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Just curious if specific CS agencies can mandate college education and bypass people on the list simply for not having it? 

I.E.: Bypass 14 vets because none have 60 credits?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I did a capstone course for a degree about 10 years ago and did the research paper on MA CS. I was surprised at some of the stuff I learned about CS. If I remember correctly, a CS PD could technically require a degree but they would have to get approval from CS to do so. Basically, any CS agency can adopt their own test and hiring process as long as it gets approved by CS. The catch is that the department must go it alone and will not get any funding assistance or legal backup if the process is challenged. It just isn't worth it for a CS department to use a non-cs created testing format. I believe Springfield PD seriously considered having their own test a few years ago but in the end concluded that it wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

During the debate on the Quinn Bill, some moonbat from Cambridge or Brookline filed a bill to require a 4-year degree for all police officers, while at the same time eliminating the Quinn Bill.

And some younger officers wonder why I no longer care?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> And some younger officers wonder why I no longer care?


I laugh at the suckers, err, cadets, currently in our academy... They have no clue...

I don't have enough give a fucks in me to be apathetic.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> During the debate on the Quinn Bill, some moonbat from Cambridge or Brookline filed a bill to require a 4-year degree for all police officers, while at the same time eliminating the Quinn Bill.
> 
> And some younger officers wonder why I no longer care?


There's two interesting thought processes on that.

One is like yours, if you're requiring it - pay for it, fuckers. 
The other is: If there is a minimum requirement to be a police officer, how can you offer a bonus for having it? The Quinn was designed to get cops educated, offering up a good amount of cash to those who went the extra mile.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

GMass said:


> There's two interesting thought processes on that.
> 
> One is like yours, if you're requiring it - pay for it, fuckers.
> The other is: If there is a minimum requirement to be a police officer, how can you offer a bonus for having it? The Quinn was designed to get cops educated, offering up a good amount of cash to those who went the extra mile.


Some of the best cops I ever worked with never graduated high school, but studies have shown that college educated officers have lower rates of excessive force complaints than officers without higher education, and I know quite a few cops who would benefit from a College Composition course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> Some of the best cops I ever worked with never graduated high school, but studies have shown that college educated officers have lower rates of excessive force complaints than officers without higher education, and I know quite a few cops who would benefit from a College Composition course.


Exactly. I know some guys who barely graduated high school who are great cops, and one double-masters who's a nitwit without a single grain of discretion or common sense. But, generally, the college educated fit today's general model of a police officer.


----------

